# Hammocks and Hammock Related Injuries



## jackhoving11 (Dec 2, 2016)

https://goo.gl/forms/pgNldXxF39XE1Vks1

We are attempting to gather all information we can about hammocking, likes and dislikes, in order to approach a solution to make them safer for everyone.

Please participate in the survey above. Thank you!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Really? 31+ is where you end the age range?


----------



## lambdahammock (Mar 25, 2017)

Haha ya gotta remember your elders.

Signing off,
https://bestcampinghammockgear.com


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

I have some information for camping hammocks.

Source Can You Really Find Top 10 Best Camping Hammocks of 2017 » Camping Heaven


----------

